# Ankle brace?



## TheRoughrider21

I was wondering if anyone used an ankle brace while they ride. My ankles are double-jointed and my left leg is fine, but when I post, my right ankle pops in and out of place and gets extremely painful and sore by the time I'm done riding. I was wondering if you guys thought an ankle brace would help that and if so, which one would you recommend. I was thinking of this one.

ACE? Neoprene Ankle Brace OSFA 207248


----------



## Shasta1981

That sounds really uncomfortable! I have ankle problems and occasionally will need to use a brace after I ride, but have never used one while riding. I'm not a doctor, but I dont see what the harm would be for you to try. The only concern I have is if you are jumping, make sure the brace has enough give so that you can keep your heels down. The brace you are looking at looks like it make have some give to let your ankle down but hard to tell unless you put it on. Have you been to a doctor for this yet?


----------



## klugiebee

Okay, so my ankles roll like crazy when I ride..and I tried everything under the sun (even the same brace you posted.) If you have laceup boots, try this kind.
SUPER support! There's noo way anything will be popping out in this (plus you can keep your ankles down.)


----------

